# a successful drug treatment after 11 years of experience



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

This instruction is my personal experience that has helped 7 people recover so far and is not a coercion or recommendation for others and the decision is yours.

Hi, I finally found my way home and I can't describe how excited I was to find this group and website because no one understood me for almost 11 years. I am sending a message from Iran and my language is not very good. , I want to tell about the treatment that happened to me after all these years, last year I accidentally took lithium tablets, lithium worked wonders for me, for those who have brain fog and tunnel vision and are still not familiar with lithium. I was in the fog for over 9 years but since taking lithium they have all disappeared and in the last 2 years it has decreased a lot. I've been lost in space and time for years, but after all this time, the only way I know is to control DP. I want to try harder and always try to heal myself, that's why in the midst of these attempts to recover, I accidentally discovered the medicine biperiden , and with biperiden , many bad states of the disease, such as tunnel vision, hallucinations, deficiency Energy . Loss of emotions and feelings and concentration and memory problems were resolved. After all these years, I have come up with rules that I think should be implemented for all our patients.

Rule number one: Be sure to use lithium
Rule number two: Do not use antipsychotics
Third rule: Do not use antidepressants except amitriptyline and desipramine
Rule number 4: Be sure to use anticholinergics such as Artane or Bipridan or benztropine.
Rule #5: Don't waste your time with herbal supplements and talk therapy

Rule number one: Be sure to use lithium
Rule number two: Do not use antipsychotic drugs
Rule number three: Do not use antidepressants except amitriptyline and desipramine
Rule number 4: Be sure to use anticholinergic such as artane or biperiden orbenztropine
Rule number 5: Do not waste your time with herbal supplements and Speech Therapy

consumption instruction :

Lithium 300: 1 at night , after 1 week, 1 at night and 1 in the morning

biperiden 2 : 1 at night after one week 1 in the morning and 1at night, after two week 2 at night and 1 in morning


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations, but this is so anecdotal. What helps you will probably not help another.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Aridity said:


> Congratulations, but this is so anecdotal. What helps you will probably not help another.


To date, I have offered 5 dpdr patients lithium and Biperiden , and unbelievably they feel better, and their doctors don't know why they get a therapeutic response from these drugs.Use lithium and biperiden for at least two weeks.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Today, the seventh person whom I told to use lithium and biperiden says that he can no longer see fog, he does not have tunnel vision, and he does not have a state of separation from his body. Trust me friends . I have lived with this disease for a third of my life and have taken more than 30 samples of pills. Since I got to know the forums and shared my experience, 7 people felt the cure

lithium 300 . 1 night after one week 1 night 1 morning 

biperiden 2 (you can take benztropine 2 . is similar ) 1 night after one week 1 night 1 morning . after 2 week 2 night 1 morning


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

what are you trying to sell here.


----------



## Badr dpdr (Dec 31, 2021)

Are feelings coming back??


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Badr dpdr said:


> Are feelings coming back??


Yes


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Badr dpdr said:


> Are feelings coming back??


Yes 70%


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Badr dpdr said:


> Are feelings coming back??





Badr dpdr said:


> Are feelings coming back??





Aridity said:


> what are you trying to sell here.


treatment ، It's free, you can ignore it


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't get it. Are you a doctor? You say "our patients", and you say "their doctors", and you provided people with pills, are you a doctor or a pharmacist? You give precise instructions on when to take pills, why so? Why do you increase the lithium dosage after a week? I have been prescribed lithium at a dosage of 800 mg without increasing gradually, as prescribed by a psychiatrist. Also it didn't do anything for my dpdr and I took some for more than two years up to 1 g a day and it was all in the evening. Also the effective dosage for lithium is very close to its toxicity limit and patients need to have their blood tested every month to check their blood levels as everyone absorbs it differently and it can change over time, so people get different dosage in order to achieve the same blood levels, so I don't know how you can talk about a unique dosage for everyone without talking about blood levels. Exceeding the toxic limit for your body can damage your kidneys and can kill you.
Is this based on your own experience? If so, could you please simply tell us about your experience and your credentials and then we can decide what to do on our own. 
Practicing medicine illegally is severely punished by law, at least where I live.
Give us more context. Also how do you expect people to get a prescription for four different meds that are not supposed to do what they do just based on some random person in the internet who we don't know where they get their information from? How did it work for you?


----------



## Findingtheway (9 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Today, the seventh person whom I told to use lithium and biperiden says that he can no longer see fog, he does not have tunnel vision, and he does not have a state of separation from his body. Trust me friends . I have lived with this disease for a third of my life and have taken more than 30 samples of pills. Since I got to know the forums and shared my experience, 7 people felt the cure
> 
> lithium 300 . 1 night after one week 1 night 1 morning
> 
> biperiden 2 (you can take benztropine 2 . is similar ) 1 night after one week 1 night 1 morning . after 2 week 2 night 1 morning


 Thank u for sharing this✌


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

first read my medicine list to understand how bad i was
Citalopram
Escitalopram
Fluoxetine
Haloperidol
Paroxetine
duloxetine
Bupropion
amitriptyline
Depakene
Lamotrigine
Zolpidem
Zonisamide
Clonazepam
Diazepam
Xanax
Aripiprazole
Ritalin
Modafinil
Sertraline
Topiramate
Carbamazepine
Risperidone
quetiapine
clomipramine
Olanzapine
Do you know why i writing should be read? Since these pills were written by different doctors in these 11 years and none of them were able to cure, there are tens of thousands of DP patients now but with all due respect no effective efforts have been made by the FDA and doctors. . I respect the medical community, but many doctors don't know much about DP due to limited information beyond prescribing anti-depressants and anti-psychotics, I really can't understand why the FDA isn't doing anything, even in the webMD articles There. I don't know why we can't complain to the FDA, I tell my doctors, doctor, I see fog, I've lost my senses, I see the world with a camera and I'm going crazy, so What do you mean by speech therapy? I'm stuck in a fog and I'm not in my body, how can I heal by talking? Why don't you tell the FDA to make an effective effort instead of saying that, when I got 70% better in the last 2 years with lithium and biperiden , I told the doctors that I was able to cure it to some extent. Anticholinergics and lithium, but they have no explanation and know nothing. Do you know why? Because in all these years, no research was done on these two drugs from higher institutions for other doctors to study it, when I shared my experience on the Internet, 7 patients got better and their doctors did not have an explanation, friends. We are really oppressed, there are too many of us, but there is not a good effort from the medical community, I wish we could collect signatures through a campaign to start an FDA investigation.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> I don't get it. Are you a doctor? You say "our patients", and you say "their doctors", and you provided people with pills, are you a doctor or a pharmacist? You give precise instructions on when to take pills, why so? Why do you increase the lithium dosage after a week? I have been prescribed lithium at a dosage of 800 mg without increasing gradually, as prescribed by a psychiatrist. Also it didn't do anything for my dpdr and I took some for more than two years up to 1 g a day and it was all in the evening. Also the effective dosage for lithium is very close to its toxicity limit and patients need to have their blood tested every month to check their blood levels as everyone absorbs it differently and it can change over time, so people get different dosage in order to achieve the same blood levels, so I don't know how you can talk about a unique dosage for everyone without talking about blood levels. Exceeding the toxic limit for your body can damage your kidneys and can kill you.
> Is this based on your own experience? If so, could you please simply tell us about your experience and your credentials and then we can decide what to do on our own.
> Practicing medicine illegally is severely punished by law, at least where I live.
> Give us more context. Also how do you expect people to get a prescription for four different meds that are not supposed to do what they do just based on some random person in the internet who we don't know where they get their information from? How did it work for you?


I am speaking based on an experience that was effective for several other people. My friend, when DP reaches a stage that drives you crazy, you should consult the experience of patients who have recovered. The doctor understands you to some extent


----------



## Badr dpdr (Dec 31, 2021)

I agree with you


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

mehrdadrad said:


> first read my medicine list to understand how bad i was
> Citalopram
> Escitalopram
> Fluoxetine
> ...


dude chill tf you know jackshit. what is going on with you arabic guys do the doctors in middle asia know at all what medicine is? i dont wanna know what the „fda“ is sending to the arabic nations when it comes to medication hahahaha


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> I am speaking based on an experience that was effective for several other people. My friend, when DP reaches a stage that drives you crazy, you should consult the experience of patients who have recovered. The doctor understands you to some extent


So did they all have the same medicines at the exact same dosage? Or did you make your own mix of information?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> dude chill tf you know jackshit. what is going on with you arabic guys do the doctors in middle asia know at all what medicine is? i dont wanna know what the „fda“ is sending to the arabic nations when it comes to medication hahahaha


Dear friend, I am not Arab. I am persian and I live in Iran. In Iran, despite the many sanctions in 43 years , the level of medicine in here is very professional and ranks first in West Asia, and thousands of people from the countries of this region come to Iran every day to treat serious diseases, and as far as I know, many outside Iran as well. They are reputable Iranian doctors so dont listen to media . But in the case of DPdr , everyone is the same and this is a universal matter. Until today, the FDA has not found a cure for us, and that's why all doctors either prescribe antidepressants or antipsychotics. Do they give you something else that I don't know about? This is my 11 year list, not a few months Good luck


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

mehrdadrad said:


> Dear friend, I am not Arab. I am persian and I live in Iran. In Iran, despite the many sanctions in 43 years , the level of medicine in here is very professional and ranks first in West Asia, and thousands of people from the countries of this region come to Iran every day to treat serious diseases, and as far as I know, many outside Iran as well. They are reputable Iranian doctors so dont listen to media . But in the case of DPdr , everyone is the same and this is a universal matter. Until today, the FDA has not found a cure for us, and that's why all doctors either prescribe antidepressants or antipsychotics. Do they give you something else that I don't know about? This is my 11 year list, not a few months Good luck


dpdr do not heal with meds youre just masking your symptoms


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> So did they all have the same medicines at the exact same dosage? Or did you make your own mix of information?


It was given by a good doctor(my last dr) . only use lithium 300 and biperiden 2 . other drugs have also had successful reports for treatment, but lithium and Biperiden work for most of the patients I mentioned


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> dpdr do not heal with meds youre just masking your symptoms


Trust me . Use these 2 medicines for at least two weeks. You will not miss anything. I was able to improve the situation of several other people with this suggestion. Use it for 2 weeks to see the result


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

> dpdr do not heal with meds youre just masking your symptoms


I still fail to realize what the problem about that is. Is there really such a large difference between being fully recovered and being symptom free, but needing to take a tablet in the morning and in the evening (assuming there is a drug that works like that)?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Peter said:


> I still fail to realize what the problem about that is. Is there really such a large difference between being fully recovered and being symptom free, but needing to take a tablet in the morning and in the evening (assuming there is a drug that works like that)?


Same here. I don't understand what's wrong with masking symptoms, if the meds side-effects are bearable of course. You could even choose to mask symptoms (totally or partially) while you are trying to find the "real solution", I don't know why we should suffer more until we find the perfect solution. And it's not one or the other.
Also I don't understand why it would be impossible to cure DPDR with talk therapy just because it has symptoms that feel physical. When you have anxiety your heart beats faster. It's very physiological, but you can still cure it with talk therapy. I even know someone who got fingertips numbness and even partial blindness because of too high levels of anxiety, and still you can cure anxiety with talk therapy. 
It's like some people who believe DPDR _must_ be caused by brain damage, when they have no medical background, just because it _feels like it_. Well you also feel unreal and still you are real so...
Perhaps this sort of things is one reason why patients are not taken seriously as soon as they talk about something they have seen on "the internet". If this is the kind of information they think we read.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Peter said:


> I still fail to realize what the problem about that is. Is there really such a large difference between being fully recovered and being symptom free, but needing to take a tablet in the morning and in the evening (assuming there is a drug that works like that)?


I feel that your DP is chronic and I am happy for this, there are times when the patient has symptoms 24 hours a day or the severity of the symptoms is beyond the patient's tolerance, usually among those who are in acute DP conditions, the dose It is not less responsive and the drug should be used in two or three doses, this is the case in many diseases, but in DP, one should try to keep the life of the drug and its concentration stable.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

leminaseri said:


> dude chill tf you know jackshit. what is going on with you arabic guys do the doctors in middle asia know at all what medicine is? i dont wanna know what the „fda“ is sending to the arabic nations when it comes to medication hahahaha


First learn some geography, you can clearly see the Iranian flag next to his username.Second, Arabs have very well known doctors, among them one of the best doctors in Schizophrenia research, Henry Nasrallah.Third, why are you so bitter ? Is it because he has found something that helps him and you are still stuck in the mindset that there will be no cure or at least medications that manage his symptoms ? He posted about his experience, plus what he said about the FDA is true, thanks to the FDA it costs now 1 billion us dollars to develop a medication that will get rejected by the FDA either way because the shareholders have have company shares in most psychiatric medications that haven't changed over many years.It seems to be that you are just a racist who dismisses anything from the eastern part of the world.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Same here. I don't understand what's wrong with masking symptoms, if the meds side-effects are bearable of course. You could even choose to mask symptoms (totally or partially) while you are trying to find the "real solution", I don't know why we should suffer more until we find the perfect solution. And it's not one or the other.
> Also I don't understand why it would be impossible to cure DPDR with talk therapy just because it has symptoms that feel physical. When you have anxiety your heart beats faster. It's very physiological, but you can still cure it with talk therapy. I even know someone who got fingertips numbness and even partial blindness because of too high levels of anxiety, and still you can cure anxiety with talk therapy.
> It's like some people who believe DPDR _must_ be caused by brain damage, when they have no medical background, just because it _feels like it_. Well you also feel unreal and still you are real so...
> Perhaps this sort of things is one reason why patients are not taken seriously as soon as they talk about something they have seen on "the internet". If this is the kind of information they think we read.


Dear friend, can you tell the leg that hurts to think and calm down? That you can deceive your mind with thinking is good, but for how long? When our disease responds to the medicine, it means that there is a cure, but it has not been found yet, a DP patient feels the symptoms with all his heart, and if it was solved by thinking that we all would have been treated by now, I am sure that the medicine for this disease will be found. FDA just needs to do more


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

nocturnalman said:


> First learn some geography, you can clearly see the Iranian flag next to his username.Second, Arabs have very well known doctors, among them one of the best doctors in Schizophrenia research, Henry Nasrallah.Third, why are you so bitter ? Is it because he has found something that helps him and you are still stuck in the mindset that there will be no cure or at least medications that manage his symptoms ? He posted about his experience, plus what he said about the FDA is true, thanks to the FDA it costs now 1 billion us dollars to develop a medication that will get rejected by the FDA either way because the shareholders have have company shares in most psychiatric medications that haven't changed over many years.It seems to be that you are just a racist who dismisses anything from the eastern part of the world.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> It was given by a good doctor(my last dr) . only use lithium 300 and biperiden 2 . other drugs have also had successful reports for treatment, but lithium and Biperiden work for most of the patients I mentioned


So it seems you advised people to take all four at the same time, with no information about potential drug interactions then. 
If you really think you are on to something with DPDR, and I hope you are right, then maybe you are the first person to find a treatment that is so efficient, perhaps more efficient than lamotrigine + SSRIs which is the best we have so far. Then wouldn't it be worth it spending just a little more time to explain what your experience actually is with these different people, instead of just giving your conclusions and instructions, especially in a way that might harm people, and also without giving your credentials?
Like who were these people, how long they had DPDR for (because spontaneous remission is frequent after a few months according to the forum), how many people did you advise to take this treatment, for those who recovered how much did their symptoms improve, and how many others did not have any positive effect? I mean, this kind of information is super important to draw a conclusion, and you expect us to trust you blindly like a doctor, this is really baffling to me.
You say "take lithium and biperiden for two weeks" and you don't even say if this is the time it took for these people to see an improvement or for how many of them, or if this is just your random intuition. Like you are so 100% sure you have the truth it's not even worth mentioning your reasoning to people, because doubt is useless when you are right, right?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> So it seems you advised people to take all four at the same time, with no information about potential drug interactions then.
> If you really think you are on to something with DPDR, and I hope you are right, then maybe you are the first person to find a treatment that is so efficient, perhaps more efficient than lamotrigine + SSRIs which is the best we have so far. Then wouldn't it be worth it spending just a little more time to explain what your experience actually is with these different people, instead of just giving your conclusions and instructions, especially in a way that might harm people, and also without giving your credentials?
> Like who were these people, how long they had DPDR for (because spontaneous remission is frequent after a few months according to the forum), how many people did you advise to take this treatment, for those who recovered how much did their symptoms improve, and how many others did not have any positive effect? I mean, this kind of information is super important to draw a conclusion, and you expect us to trust you blindly like a doctor, this is really baffling to me.
> You say "take lithium and biperiden for two weeks" and you don't even say if this is the time it took for these people to see an improvement or for how many of them, or if this is just your random intuition. Like you are so 100% sure you have the truth it's not even worth mentioning your reasoning to people, because doubt is useless when you are right, right?


I was diagnosed with DP when I was 22 years old, today I am 33 years old with a 4-year-old child, dear friend, you have taken the game a bit easy, DP has different intensities and stages, and I am happy that you have not yet reached a condition where you can say what only one person can say. It's a good pill to get rid of!
I emphasized that this recommendation has given a positive response to 7 people and I am not the only one, I am not FDA, but I know that 7 people is not a small number, I have shared my advice and treatment experience with DP patients and you can implement it or Don't do it, it's not mandatory and it's up to you. See, doctors only prescribe antidepressants and antipsychotics. If the patient responds, it's a temporary and limited treatment. If not, there's no other way. Well, what to do for someone who doesn't respond to antidepressants? Speech Therapy ? Tolerance ? how much ? Can ? I lived in a fog for 9 of these 11 years with no emotions, no memory, no motivation, with tunnel vision, but in these 2 years, I found out that anticholinergic with lithium can cure up to a high percentage, so I randomly decided to use it in I will share the internet, both here and on reddit, they suspended me on reddit, but can you believe that in these 3 days that I was on reddit, someone messaged me that he had prepared the medicine and felt the effect of the medicine on the second day, I am not a doctor , but I have experience that doctors don't have. I know it's ridiculous from your point of view, but you should give me the right, you shouldn't wait for treatment, you shouldn't be afraid to take pills or new treatment so that you can overcome this disease a little, otherwise life will be difficult.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> Dear friend, can you tell the leg that hurts to think and calm down? That you can deceive your mind with thinking is good, but for how long? When our disease responds to the medicine, it means that there is a cure, but it has not been found yet, a DP patient feels the symptoms with all his heart, and if it was solved by thinking that we all would have been treated by now, I am sure that the medicine for this disease will be found. FDA just needs to do more


I am not sure I understand you. But just to make sure, I am not making any statement about DPDR myself, I am not making claims about DPDR. I have no interest in defending talk therapy, or meds, or anti-meds things. I am just anti-"affirmations that are not backed up" in general.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> Same here. I don't understand what's wrong with masking symptoms, if the meds side-effects are bearable of course. You could even choose to mask symptoms (totally or partially) while you are trying to find the "real solution", I don't know why we should suffer more until we find the perfect solution. And it's not one or the other.
> Also I don't understand why it would be impossible to cure DPDR with talk therapy just because it has symptoms that feel physical. When you have anxiety your heart beats faster. It's very physiological, but you can still cure it with talk therapy. I even know someone who got fingertips numbness and even partial blindness because of too high levels of anxiety, and still you can cure anxiety with talk therapy.
> It's like some people who believe DPDR _must_ be caused by brain damage, when they have no medical background, just because it _feels like it_. Well you also feel unreal and still you are real so...
> Perhaps this sort of things is one reason why patients are not taken seriously as soon as they talk about something they have seen on "the internet". If this is the kind of information they think we read.


well i can very well understand why you dont get this because it seems your humanbeing functions are completely vanished from your dpdr. we are human. we are not robots where you can install a new program or just put some motor oil in it so it can work well. humanbeing doesnt function like this. i mentioned this once but okay nice, again. both my mother and my grandma they took ssri for over 10 years my grandma even more than 30 years. they both became completely different human. cold, flat, dumb just like a robot. this is not how humanbeing works. if you consider yourself as a robot where you can turn a few screws and everything is ok, great. medicine is completely moneymaking mafia. me as a german need to pay my whole life more than 1 million euros for an insurance, i maybe never will need in the future. the problem of you is you are atheist and you hate everything spritual. therefore you clinge on the idea that you can impact the brain with medication and modulate it. in my opinion and beliefs there is something like the soul. and just like how ridiculous it is for you to believe in a god or something the same i think about a physical fucking pill that should heal my soul.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

id like prefer to suffer my whole life from the worst dpdr of the humanbeing history than becoming a robot with underresearched medicine where you never ever the fuck can put that on a scientifical evidence. you all are ignoring this because you dont want to admit. science thought 20 years long ssri is responsible for depression. now they say they were wrong. can you please give me an answer for this? they gave more than 1 billion people ssri with the reasoning „you are depressed“ tell me who will pay the due for that? how many peoples life got destroyed with ssri?


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

nocturnalman said:


> First learn some geography, you can clearly see the Iranian flag next to his username.Second, Arabs have very well known doctors, among them one of the best doctors in Schizophrenia research, Henry Nasrallah.Third, why are you so bitter ? Is it because he has found something that helps him and you are still stuck in the mindset that there will be no cure or at least medications that manage his symptoms ? He posted about his experience, plus what he said about the FDA is true, thanks to the FDA it costs now 1 billion us dollars to develop a medication that will get rejected by the FDA either way because the shareholders have have company shares in most psychiatric medications that haven't changed over many years.It seems to be that you are just a racist who dismisses anything from the eastern part of the world.


no it is the british flag next to his username. i am not stuck in my mindset. i am still kicking the dp in ass while im living even a better and more meaningful life than people without any health issue at all. dont need medication for that. dp is my slave. he just does what i want not the other way


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

leminaseri said:


> well i can very well understand why you dont get this because it seems your humanbeing functions are completely vanished from your dpdr. we are human. we are not robots where you can install a new program or just put some motor oil in it so it can work well. humanbeing doesnt function like this. i mentioned this once but okay nice, again. both my mother and my grandma they took ssri for over 10 years my grandma even more than 30 years. they both became completely different human. cold, flat, dumb just like a robot. this is not how humanbeing works. if you consider yourself as a robot where you can turn a few screws and everything is ok, great. medicine is completely moneymaking mafia. me as a german need to pay my whole life more than 1 million euros for an insurance, i maybe never will need in the future. the problem of you is you are atheist and you hate everything spritual. therefore you clinge on the idea that you can impact the brain with medication and modulate it. in my opinion and beliefs there is something like the soul. and just like how ridiculous it is for you to believe in a god or something the same i think about a physical fucking pill that should heal my soul.


So you accuse others of not knowing anything, but you claim that dpdr is a soul thing ? Neuroscience doesn't even know 1% about the human brain, and will not even know 0.1% about the soul.If you don't know have 100% full knowledge about the brain you cannot say anything about cause and effect.It's the same shitty stigma about schizophrenia in the past when people used to say it possesion.But you know what's worse than stigma from the general population ? The stigma from those who have a mental disorder against their own disorder.If you want to bring religion into this issue, I belong to one of the monotheistic religions that is a very strict one and in our religion God encourages the seeking of medical treatment and but I won't argue about this, as some people still think that having a stone-age mentality is part of being religious.Just because humans haven't found cures for many disorders and diseases doesn't mean there is no cure."Heal my soul".Tell us how your soul can interact with the world if your brain gets damaged.I bet Eckhart Tolle and his book the Power of Now can reverse it.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

nocturnalman said:


> So you accuse others of not knowing anything, but you claim that dpdr is a soul thing ? Neuroscience doesn't even know 1% about the human brain, and will not even know 0.1% about the soul.If you don't know have 100% full knowledge about the brain you cannot say anything about cause and effect.It's the same shitty stigma about schizophrenia in the past when people used to say it possesion.But you know what's worse than stigma from the general population ? The stigma from those who have a mental disorder against their own disorder.If you want to bring religion into this issue, I belong to one of the monotheistic religions that is a very strict one and in our religion God encourages the seeking of medical treatment and but I won't argue about this, as some people still think that having a stone-age mentality is part of being religious.Just because humans haven't found cures for many disorders and diseases doesn't mean there is no cure."Heal my soul".Tell us how your soul can interact with the world if your brain gets damaged.I bet Eckhart Tolle and his book the Power of Now can reverse it.


i had have several brain scans. my brain is working absolutely fine.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> well i can very well understand why you dont get this because it seems your humanbeing functions are completely vanished from your dpdr. we are human. we are not robots where you can install a new program or just put some motor oil in it so it can work well. humanbeing doesnt function like this. i mentioned this once but okay nice, again. both my mother and my grandma they took ssri for over 10 years my grandma even more than 30 years. they both became completely different human. cold, flat, dumb just like a robot. this is not how humanbeing works. if you consider yourself as a robot where you can turn a few screws and everything is ok, great. medicine is completely moneymaking mafia. me as a german need to pay my whole life more than 1 million euros for an insurance, i maybe never will need in the future. the problem of you is you are atheist and you hate everything spritual. therefore you clinge on the idea that you can impact the brain with medication and modulate it. in my opinion and beliefs there is something like the soul. and just like how ridiculous it is for you to believe in a god or something the same i think about a physical fucking pill that should heal my soul.


I don't know how you judged me with a few minutes of conversation and a few messages and said that I don't believe in God, the only person who has been with me in these years has been God and this illness made me believe in him more. He gave me patience and hope and that's enough for me. Good luck


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> I don't know how you judged me with a few minutes of conversation and a few messages and said that I don't believe in God, the only person who has been with me in these years has been God and this illness made you believe in him more. He gave me patience and hope and that's enough for me. Good luck


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

leminaseri said:


> id like prefer to suffer my whole life from the worst dpdr of the humanbeing history than becoming a robot with underresearched medicine where you never ever the fuck can put that on a scientifical evidence. you all are ignoring this because you dont want to admit. science thought 20 years long ssri is responsible for depression. now they say they were wrong. can you please give me an answer for this? they gave more than 1 billion people ssri with the reasoning „you are depressed“ tell me who will pay the due for that? how many peoples life got destroyed with ssri?


Can you do better than them ? Are you expecting them to bring on a pill that fixes a complex issue without having all the knowledge about the brain ? Even a 100 years from now, no medication that works in the body will be fully understood.Theories change over time when new knowledge comes up, humans are not God and they will never be perfect.Just because science messes up in things due to lack of knowledge that will always be an issue doesn't mean they are all evil.And instead of blaming the so called suffering of millions on some pills look at what causes the real problem to being with: social isolation, living expenses, destruction of nature, inequality, racism, wars and conflicts, and many more things.And don't tell me it's all the governments fault.Humans in general are all involved in this and we all pay the price of destroying the harmony God created.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> id like prefer to suffer my whole life from the worst dpdr of the humanbeing history than becoming a robot with underresearched medicine where you never ever the fuck can put that on a scientifical evidence. you all are ignoring this because you dont want to admit. science thought 20 years long ssri is responsible for depression. now they say they were wrong. can you please give me an answer for this? they gave more than 1 billion people ssri with the reasoning „you are depressed“ tell me who will pay the due for that? how many peoples life got destroyed with ssri?


Anyway, opinions differ and I give you the right, good luck my friend


----------



## thebiglie (4 mo ago)

could you compile some statements from these 7 people and post it here? would mean a lot


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> well i can very well understand why you dont get this because it seems your humanbeing functions are completely vanished from your dpdr. we are human. we are not robots where you can install a new program or just put some motor oil in it so it can work well. humanbeing doesnt function like this. i mentioned this once but okay nice, again. both my mother and my grandma they took ssri for over 10 years my grandma even more than 30 years. they both became completely different human. cold, flat, dumb just like a robot. this is not how humanbeing works. if you consider yourself as a robot where you can turn a few screws and everything is ok, great. medicine is completely moneymaking mafia. me as a german need to pay my whole life more than 1 million euros for an insurance, i maybe never will need in the future. the problem of you is you are atheist and you hate everything spritual. therefore you clinge on the idea that you can impact the brain with medication and modulate it. in my opinion and beliefs there is something like the soul. and just like how ridiculous it is for you to believe in a god or something the same i think about a physical fucking pill that should heal my soul.


This sucks really, for you, for your mother and for your grandmother and perhaps SSRIs are doing more bad than good, in general I am not sure of that but even if it was true I don't see how this proves medicines are useless in psychiatry. I understand your anger against psychiatry. I mean, i can't be in your shoes but I understand how you could have reasons to be angry, just like i am angry against most psychiatrists i have seen. But not long ago you were willing to admit that psilocybin or MDMA might cure dpdr. So it seems you agree that molecules can heal your soul, but you hate big pharma. That would be fine by me because I am not going to defend the pharmaceutical industry. But just because the pharmaceutical industry sucks doesn't mean that molecules can't cure us. The world would be simpler if bad people could only produce bad stuff, but I don't believe that, all the more if it can increase their profits margins.
Then regarding depression and serotonin, i have already answered you in a recent post.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

thebiglie said:


> could you compile some statements from these 7 people and post it here? would mean a lot


Amen to that, that's what I have been waiting for, but it seems it's really hard.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Identical posts have been made on reddit the last 1-2.days but removed from there as it was seen as spam. Try to do a search "The seventh person feels the treatment with lithium and biperiden" or "biperiden and depersonalization". The search will come with reddit posts identical to those here but can not be opened as it is seen a spam.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

> both my mother and my grandma they took ssri for over 10 years my grandma even more than 30 years.


Interesting, especially since previously you mainly stressed psychosocial factors (e. g. bullying, your upbringing) as reason for your mental illness, notably although cannabis ultimately set it off. If your mother and especially your grandmother both took SSRIs, then there might be a genetic predisposition for mental illness in your family.



> they both became completely different human. cold, flat, dumb just like a robot.


Just like often anecdotal evidence can go either way. My sister in law and her sister are both taking SSRIs and I did not observe them fitting your description.



> this is not how humanbeing works. if you consider yourself as a robot where you can turn a few screws and everything is ok, great.


Why not? Do you regard humans as some kind of "supreme beings" who are not ultimately ruled by the law of physics?



> medicine is completely moneymaking mafia.


In order to provide medicine human work and means of production are necessary, which can only be driven by some kind of economic system. Or do you believe electric power comes out of the plug?



> me as a german need to pay my whole life more than 1 million euros for an insurance, i maybe never will need in the future.


Let's assume you are paying the maximum of 769,16€ per month and you are working for 40 years. Then you are in for 369196.8€, which is far beyond the one million you claimed and that even only applies if your salary is quite high. And seriously, at this time it's hard for me to imagine that *you* will ever reach such a salary.

If you do not like the principle of solidarity, meaning the strong care for the weak, then just move to another country, like the United State, where this does not apply and you do not need to have health insurance and you can pay everything for yourself. But then do not start crying if you get cancer and you *really* need to pay a million or even more out of your pocket... or you die.



> the problem of you is you are atheist and you hate everything spritual.


I do not really understand how you derive this from the post of Trith, but as a matter of fact I think being an atheist is the only reasonable course of action in regards to religion. And spiritualism is looking more and more to me like "drug consumption", but with meditation instead of drugs.



> therefore you clinge on the idea that you can impact the brain with medication and modulate it.


Even if we assume that religions like christianity, judaism, buddhism or even islam are correct in spite of all odds against them, why do you think that they imply that brain cannot be modulated by medication? Shouldn't your own experiences with cannabis have proven otherwise to you?



> in my opinion and beliefs there is something like the soul.


Incorrect. You *wish* that there is a "soul".



> id like prefer to suffer my whole life from the worst dpdr of the humanbeing history than becoming a robot with underresearched medicine where you never ever the fuck can put that on a scientifical evidence.


You don't know a thing about science if you think that SSRI cannot be scientifically evaluated.



> science thought 20 years long ssri is responsible for depression.


The serotonin hypothesis was already getting out of fashion more than 20 years ago.



> now they say they were wrong.


So, on the one hand you say that science cannot tell us anything definite about the effects of psychiatric drugs, but when science says they were wrong, this doesn't apply anymore? You can't have it both ways.



> they gave more than 1 billion people ssri with the reasoning „you are depressed“ tell me who will pay the due for that?


Even assuming the serotonin hypothesis was wrong this doesn't disprove that SSRIs work for some people with depression.



> how many peoples life got destroyed with ssri?


How many people's life got *saved* by SSRIs?



> i am still kicking the dp in ass while im living even a better and more meaningful life than people without any health issue at all.


Your activity on this forum and the content of your posts speaks otherwise.



> i had have several brain scans. my brain is working absolutely fine.


Most brain scans only show the structure of the brain and do not tell much about it's function.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

thebiglie said:


> could you compile some statements from these 7 people and post it here? would mean a lot


It's been less than three days since I posted on this site and reddit, and so far only two people have messaged for advice on getting medicine, but the story of these 7 people is related to Instagram.
I live in Iran and the most popular social network here is Instagram, one day a channel belonging to a person with DP wrote that he can no longer tolerate the symptoms of DP and is going crazy. If anyone has experience, please help. I had never mentioned my meds until that day, I advised her to take lithium and bipradane, I didn't hear from her again until after a month he texted me that he was on treatment and all these symptoms were gone, in His channel There were a lot of DP sufferers and he shared my message with them and after a while he told me 6 more people told him they felt the treatment, it's been 2 months since that rouge and I don't know how many Other people use lithium and Biperiden, when I saw it was helping I came here and reddit and shared


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Another person on this site confirmed the treatment by anticholinergics

I'm use Biperiden and he's on benzotropin, now more than ever I'm sure anticholinergic and lithium will respond positively to DP.

Benztropine Mesylate works for me


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Another person on this site confirmed the treatment by anticholinergics

I'm use Biperiden and he's on benzotropin, now more than ever I'm sure anticholinergic and lithium will respond positively to DP.

Benztropine Mesylate works for me


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

I'm use Biperiden and he's on benzotropine, now more than ever I'm sure anticholinergic and lithium will respond positively to DP.

Benztropine Mesylate works for me


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Another person on this site confirmed the treatment by anticholinergics

I'm use Biperiden and he's on benzotropin, now more than ever I'm sure anticholinergic and lithium will respond positively to DP.

Benztropine Mesylate works for me


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

That's interesting, but don't forget to mention that he is also on two other meds and no lithium. Ave you ever tried biperiden without lithium? Why do you think lithium is important?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

(I remove it because now it's a double post)


----------



## Bored (4 mo ago)

I will 1000% take something if it can solve the problem and has a clinical history of reproducing positive effects... But... I hope to god I never end up like a guinea pig like you. Holy shit 25 different drugs... that's actually wild... That's just absurd.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Trith said:


> That's interesting, but don't forget to mention that he is also on two other meds and no lithium. Ave you ever tried biperiden without lithium? Why do you think lithium is important?


Why is that interesting? You can literally find any med here helping at least one person.. heck I even read one dude who claimed that his dpdr got cured because he started brushing his teeth three times a day instead of 2. Even if it helps, why does it help? And how, too much variables. I still don't believe it can be entirely solved through medication. It's more of a spiritual thing. Call me crazy though, maybe I am.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> That's interesting, but don't forget to mention that he is also on two other meds and no lithium. Ave you ever tried biperiden without lithium? Why do you think lithium is important?


Lithium is my personal experience, I was only taking lithium at first and then my symptoms disappeared like seeing fog, after that I went to the doctor for the restlessness of my left leg and he gave me Biperiden and that's when I found out that . and after that It was improve my hallucinations, absences,feelings and emotions, memories , and I decided share my two medicines I take. and until today work for 7 person


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Bored said:


> I will 1000% take something if it can solve the problem and has a clinical history of reproducing positive effects... But... I hope to god I never end up like a guinea pig like you. Holy shit 25 different drugs... that's actually wild... That's just absurd.


The reason is that you don't have the courage to find a cure by yourself . and you must wait for your doctor to decide , so you don't understand anything beyond the fact that we want to argue about it together, I finally find it after years, but you must Be careful one day will not come to take 50 pills instead of 25 pills and from 11 years to 22 years to get treatment. Good luck


----------



## thebiglie (4 mo ago)

i now realise you are not bad in english, you are just stupid. dangerously stupid. i advise you to stop posting before you screw over some young impressionable desperate persons life. to suggest that someone may take a drug, and to present your own anecdote is totally fine. but to tell people they HAVE to do something, while trying to pressure them is dangerous. you act like a bully. you know many people here ended up with dpdr BECAUSE some moron like you told them they needed the courage to try a drug? people get dpdr from all kinds of drugs. just because something worked for you, doesnt mean it will work for everyone. now, if you can actually present those other 7 anecdotes, i will actually listen to what you have to say. some people here "had the courage" to try everything, and evenetually they tried a psychedelic drug that far worsened their condition.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> It's been less than three days since I posted on this site and reddit, and so far only two people have messaged for advice on getting medicine, but the story of these 7 people is related to Instagram.
> I live in Iran and the most popular social network here is Instagram, one day a channel belonging to a person with DP wrote that he can no longer tolerate the symptoms of DP and is going crazy. If anyone has experience, please help. I had never mentioned my meds until that day, I advised her to take lithium and bipradane, I didn't hear from her again until after a month he texted me that he was on treatment and all these symptoms were gone, in His channel There were a lot of DP sufferers and he shared my message with them and after a while he told me 6 more people told him they felt the treatment, it's been 2 months since that rouge and I don't know how many Other people use lithium and Biperiden, when I saw it was helping I came here and reddit and shared


So you are saying that 7 people were helped when you only had feedback from one person you don't know and they told you it worked for 6 people and you just trust them on face value, and you did not think it was important to mention this detail. Also I don't see how they can get 6 different people with DPDR to put their hands on both lithium and an anti-parkinsonian med in less than a month without having the corresponding symptoms to get a prescription. But maybe it's different customs. Like many improbable things it's not impossible, but again, I think it's baffling that you just give us "truth" like doubt had not been invented yet.
Also as far as how quickly it works you had feedback from a person who had results in less than 2 days and for the rest of them you don't know. So why do you advise people to take it for at least 2 weeks to see results? Where does this come from?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> So you are saying that 7 people were helped when you only had feedback from one person you don't know and they told you it worked for 6 people and you just trust them on face value, and you did not think it was important to mention this detail. Also I don't see how they can get 6 different people with DPDR to put their hands on both lithium and an anti-parkinsonian med in less than a month without having the corresponding symptoms to get a prescription. But maybe it's different customs. Like many improbable things it's not impossible, but again, I think it's baffling that you just give us "truth" like doubt had not been invented yet.
> Also as far as how quickly it works you had feedback from a person who had results in less than 2 days and for the rest of them you don't know. So why do you advise people to take it for at least 2 weeks to see results? Where does this come from?


If I had a suggestion or advice, I would have shared it on the Internet in these 2 years. As I explained a few times above, I was going about my normal life when I happened to share it on Instagram, saw it working for others and came and shared it with you. Most of you are old member here and I've only been here three days and have only posted one treatment. It is up to you to accept or not. It is not complicated at all


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

thebiglie said:


> i now realise you are not bad in english, you are just stupid. dangerously stupid. i advise you to stop posting before you screw over some young impressionable desperate persons life. to suggest that someone may take a drug, and to present your own anecdote is totally fine. but to tell people they HAVE to do something, while trying to pressure them is dangerous. you act like a bully. you know many people here ended up with dpdr BECAUSE some moron like you told them they needed the courage to try a drug? people get dpdr from all kinds of drugs. just because something worked for you, doesnt mean it will work for everyone. now, if you can actually present those other 7 anecdotes, i will actually listen to what you have to say. some people here "had the courage" to try everything, and evenetually they tried a psychedelic drug that far worsened their condition.


i using google translate And it's better to talk about DP instead of insulting


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

thebiglie said:


> i now realise you are not bad in english, you are just stupid. dangerously stupid. i advise you to stop posting before you screw over some young impressionable desperate persons life.


You need a prescription for these medications, it's not like you can run to a pharmacy and just get them and try them.



thebiglie said:


> to suggest that someone may take a drug, and to present your own anecdote is totally fine. but to tell people they HAVE to do something, while trying to pressure them is dangerous. you act like a bully. you know many people here ended up with dpdr BECAUSE some moron like you told them they needed the courage to try a drug? people get dpdr from all kinds of drugs. just because something worked for you, doesnt mean it will work for everyone. now, if you can actually present those other 7 anecdotes, i will actually listen to what you have to say. some people here "had the courage" to try everything


How are psychiatric drugs trials done ? They give them to people and based on their ANECDOTAL evidence they write down if it worked or not.If you enlist 100 people and these 100 all agree on saying that they felt worse, the trial wil be concluded as a failure.



thebiglie said:


> and evenetually they tried a psychedelic drug that far worsened their condition.


I don't see the same hate everywhere else when drugs like cannabis, lsd, magic mushrooms are suggested.He didn't even mention these drugs, these drugs are openly advocated in the USA and Europe, why pick on him for his experience when he didn't even advocate such crap ? Lots of posts here are about other medications, and when a post is positive, the replies are also all positive and full of hope.What's all the hate on this guy ?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> If I had a suggestion or advice, I would have shared it on the Internet in these 2 years.


That doesn't make sense. Do you think that phrasing something as an argument makes it an argument? You are trying to say that you don't share advice, when you just did. You literally gave people your five rules and "consumption instructions" in this very thread. Are you betting on the fact I might have Alzheimer's?
And is advice usually shared immediately while whatever you are doing that is not giving advice comes after two years? What is the link with the two years duration? It sounds like you are just making things up with confidence, hoping I will believe they make sense.



mehrdadrad said:


> Most of you are old member here and I've only been here three days and have only posted one treatment.


And what is the relationship with the fact that you have posted one "treatment" only? Is it more ok to play doctor with people when it's the first time you post? None of this makes sense.
And as I said before, I don't have any problem with you sharing your _experience_, quite the contrary. 
And yes, that's true, nobody forces me to do what you say, I am free. I am also free to say what I think about it. So?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

nocturnalman said:


> You need a prescription for these medications, it's not like you can run to a pharmacy and just get them and try them.


That's right. And to get a prescription you need to have the corresponding symptoms or a very lenient psychiatrist. Because getting lithium when you are not bipolar is probably very difficult (otherwise what would the FDA be doing right?). At this point it is fair to assume that some people might try to get the medicines from friends who have a prescription or from a black market. It's not really far fetched.



nocturnalman said:


> How are psychiatric drugs trials done ? They give them to people and based on their ANECDOTAL evidence they write down if it worked or not.If you enlist 100 people and these 100 all agree on saying that they felt worse, the trial wil be concluded as a failure.


Oh no, dear god... In a trial, they would give the medicine to thousands of people in total when combining the different phases. That's anything but anecdotal. They would examine them carefully, give them a standardized test or questionnaire to get the most objective measurement of how they are doing with the same criteria for everyone and not just "ask for their opinion", they would compare them to a control group to rule out the placebo effect, they would test different dosages. They would not just let 7 people come to them with their opinion and neglect how many didn't come forward because they tried and felt nothing, for example.



nocturnalman said:


> I don't see the same hate everywhere else when drugs like cannabis, lsd, magic mushrooms are suggested.He didn't even mention these drugs, these drugs are openly advocated in the USA and Europe, why pick on him for his experience when he didn't even advocate such crap ? Lots of posts here are about other medications, and when a post is positive, the replies are also all positive and full of hope.What's all the hate on this guy ?


That's not the problem. The problem is coming on a forum and acting like some form of authority that you are _not_ (so exactly what thebiglie already said in the comment you are replying to, acting like bullies). Making up instructions for people out of nowhere and to play doctor like children play market. This is not a game. I come here precisely to read about people's experiences because some things might help me and might be interesting. But there are constantly some people who recovered, totally or partially, who come and believe that because they feel better they are going to be the queen of the party and will get a power trip telling others what to do. Like this guy playing doctor, or other people playing coach, saying "do this, do that, if _you_ did not recover it's because _you_ are think like this or that". I know that some people are totally oblivious of this phenomenon. Perhaps because a good fraction of them just dream of doing the same once they have recovered.


"Hey I have some information that this thing is working almost for sure, so here is the long and detailed list of what you have to do from now on if you want to recover: ...
-- Wait, what is this information that led you to this conclusion?
-- You don't have to follow my instructions if you don't want to.
-- I don't care, I just want to know the details to make my own opinion.
-- If you don't follow me you are doomed, because you will have to choose between all these other options that don't work, based on my other information.
-- I just want to know the details, you won't answer?
-- Sorry, the details are mine, now either follow my path and validate me or you are free to leave"


"Hey, I had this experience that gave me hope/solved my problem, here are the details of what happened to me, in case if it might be useful for someone else: ...
-- Ah this is interesting, I will use this information to get a better understanding of my disease and perhaps find a solution, using my own common sense, taking into account what I have already learned on that topic as well as other people's testimonies, thank you."


I know a lot of people won't get it, but at this point there is nothing I can do.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

My friends, I just shared a successful treatment with you and I don't know why you took it so hard and behaved like this, there is no compulsion in my advice, you are apparently stricter than doctors. You don't know anything about the results of lithium and Biperiden , so why are you accusing me, I'm sure that among those who read my message and decided to use these two drugs, they will tell you the result, it's not complicated at all, and a DP patient isn't afraid to take pills because he don't have a cure otherwise He must read pillows on the Internet from morning to night.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> That's right. And to get a prescription you need to have the corresponding symptoms or a very lenient psychiatrist. Because getting lithium when you are not bipolar is probably very difficult (otherwise what would the FDA be doing right?). At this point it is fair to assume that some people might try to get the medicines from friends who have a prescription or from a black market. It's not really far fetched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trith said:


> That's right. And to get a prescription you need to have the corresponding symptoms or a very lenient psychiatrist. Because getting lithium when you are not bipolar is probably very difficult (otherwise what would the FDA be doing right?). At this point it is fair to assume that some people might try to get the medicines from friends who have a prescription or from a black market. It's not really far fetched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Benztropine Mesylate works for me


I've had Derealization for 22 years and I don't ever expect to recover 100%. But that's ok, I accept that. But for the last 22 years I have been taking a drug called Benztropine (Cogentin) which was originally prescribed to me to treat side effects of an anti-psychotic I was taking back in 1990...




www.dpselfhelp.com


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Benztropine Mesylate works for me
> 
> 
> I've had Derealization for 22 years and I don't ever expect to recover 100%. But that's ok, I accept that. But for the last 22 years I have been taking a drug called Benztropine (Cogentin) which was originally prescribed to me to treat side effects of an anti-psychotic I was taking back in 1990...
> ...





Trith said:


> That's right. And to get a prescription you need to have the corresponding symptoms or a very lenient psychiatrist. Because getting lithium when you are not bipolar is probably very difficult (otherwise what would the FDA be doing right?). At this point it is fair to assume that some people might try to get the medicines from friends who have a prescription or from a black market. It's not really far fetched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Benztropine Mesylate works for me


I've had Derealization for 22 years and I don't ever expect to recover 100%. But that's ok, I accept that. But for the last 22 years I have been taking a drug called Benztropine (Cogentin) which was originally prescribed to me to treat side effects of an anti-psychotic I was taking back in 1990...




www.dpselfhelp.com






anticholinergic drugs can work for dp


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> Benztropine Mesylate works for me
> 
> 
> I've had Derealization for 22 years and I don't ever expect to recover 100%. But that's ok, I accept that. But for the last 22 years I have been taking a drug called Benztropine (Cogentin) which was originally prescribed to me to treat side effects of an anti-psychotic I was taking back in 1990...
> ...





Trith said:


> That's right. And to get a prescription you need to have the corresponding symptoms


"
But for the last 22 years I have been taking a drug called Benztropine (Cogentin) which was originally prescribed to me to treat side effects of an anti-psychotic I was taking back in 1990.
"

Damn it you have some wires touching, don't you.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Benztropine Mesylate works for me
> 
> 
> I've had Derealization for 22 years and I don't ever expect to recover 100%. But that's ok, I accept that. But for the last 22 years I have been taking a drug called Benztropine (Cogentin) which was originally prescribed to me to treat side effects of an anti-psychotic I was taking back in 1990...
> ...


And interestingly, one of the effects of lithium is to inhibit acetylcholine


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> Benztropine Mesylate works for me
> 
> 
> I've had Derealization for 22 years and I don't ever expect to recover 100%. But that's ok, I accept that. But for the last 22 years I have been taking a drug called Benztropine (Cogentin) which was originally prescribed to me to treat side effects of an anti-psychotic I was taking back in 1990...
> ...





mehrdadrad said:


> anticholinergic drugs can work for dp



And so can Ayahuasca apparently:








Ayahuasca cured me


Last night I took ayahuasca, most of my dp is now gone. I really signed up just to preach this. I ordered the ingredients online and I brewed the drink, I had slight hallucinations, I was outside looking up at the sky and the sky was dancing, I was dancing with the stars folding and unfolding...




www.dpselfhelp.com




and Sertraline:








Sertraline has helped me to recover


Hello everyone, I thought I would share my experience with sertraline with users on here as it seems to have acquired somewhat of a bad name on this forum. I was scared to try it for months because I had heard of cases where either one's DP/DR had become worse or it had triggered DP/DR in...




www.dpselfhelp.com




and mindfullness:








Cured after two years of being depersonalized


Hi everyone... I went through depersonalization up until a year and a half ago... I am finally cured after two years of being depersonalized... I know exactly how it feels to be depersonalized... You feel numb, don't feel gravity or emotions, don't feel time passing, you don't ever get...




www.dpselfhelp.com




and facing your fears:








CURE 3 STEPS


I am about to give you the steps on how to cure dp/dr Step 1: Not give a fuck--//Now how can someone not give a fuck about a mental disorder? By your own cognitive will that you have 100% control over. Now who are you? You are a glob of flesh that learned to reason through evolutionary process...




www.dpselfhelp.com




and living normally:








Easy cure! I’m cured


I told myself once I am cured that I WILL share my story. I've had dp for a year and it has easily been the hardest year of my life!!!! No one knows how strong we actually are. But there's hope, I finally figured it out and it came so easy!!! I watched "the secret" on Netflix. This documentary...




www.dpselfhelp.com




and having hope:








What cured my DPD by 80%


The cure for Depersonalization Diorder is an ANSWER. You constantly question every movement, thought, and thing that happens when you are suffering. You dont realize it but you are. You develop new symptoms, some go away but they are the same basic things. If you're like me you checked every...




www.dpselfhelp.com





Wow, it's incredible, there are 2,823 different threads in the recovery sections, almost each of them describing something that worked for someone. 2,823. Its 2,822 more than the one you picked. Why isn't everyone recovered already with all these solutions at hand? Why did it take you 11 years...  Could it be that individual testimonies are interesting to know about, can prompt people to try some things, but don't prove anything regarding the rest of the population?

edit: Oh and let's add prozac:








Recovered a while ago with the help of Prozac. Here is...


I used to have anxiety which I never knew I had for so long, I have always thought that it was my insecurity, shyness or just personality overall. Until one day my brain couldnt take it anymore, had a huge ass panic attack and I got Derealization disorder. That was when I finally went to get...




www.dpselfhelp.com




Everybody, please all take prozac now.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> And interestingly, one of the effects of lithium is to inhibit acetylcholine


And interestingly, as I told you already, I had lithium for more than two years at 1g a day and it did not affect my DPDR a single bit... But Sertraline removed my DPDR in just four days and there are a few testimonies of other people who were helped by Sertraline. Do you see me running around saying that I have found_ the_ cure that will save everybody and that they have to let me guide them to the light? No. Because there are plenty of people for whom it doesn't work, including you, leminaseri and countless others. So yes, it's cool. But a tiny bit of self doubt is always welcome.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> And interestingly, as I told you already, I had lithium for more than two years at 1g a day and it did not affect my DPDR a single bit... But Sertraline removed my DPDR in just four days and there are a few testimonies of other people who were helped by Sertraline. Do you see me running around saying that I have found_ the_ cure that will save everybody and that they have to let me guide them to the light? No. Because there are plenty of people for whom it doesn't work, including you, leminaseri and countless others. So yes, it's cool. But a tiny bit of self doubt is always welcome.


I say again, it is not mandatory and I don't know if you are taking lithium or not, but if you have been taking lithium for 2 years but it doesn't give a positive answer, then why do you continue? Why not try a new treatment? Why do you think you are a robot if you take a pill? Or are you going to get worse? Worse than dp or is your dp not yet severe enough to need a new pill or are you scared ? with all due respect


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> And so can Ayahuasca apparently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get what I mean, I meant anticologenic, which has been less talked about on the internet until now, right?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

I think the discussion is enough because we do not reach a conclusion, so let the decision be with the user, I was happy to talk with all of you friends


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Trith said:


> And interestingly, as I told you already, I had lithium for more than two years at 1g a day and it did not affect my DPDR a single bit... But Sertraline removed my DPDR in just four days and there are a few testimonies of other people who were helped by Sertraline. Do you see me running around saying that I have found_ the_ cure that will save everybody and that they have to let me guide them to the light? No. Because there are plenty of people for whom it doesn't work, including you, leminaseri and countless others. So yes, it's cool. But a tiny bit of self doubt is always welcome.


Could you please tell me more about sertraline ? I got it prescribed and I am seeing more and more people post on different platforms that sertraline, you could say, cured them in a few days.There is lot's of fearmongering about ssris, so I am not sure.Especially media going as far as saying that drugs like sertraline were a cause in mass shootings and other crimes.How did it make you feel after 4 days ? Did it cause emotional numbness ?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

All our pain is that doctors know as much as we do. It's very funny, sometimes I read articles on sites like Web MD like my doctor read , the problem is that I don't know if the FDA is trying for us or not, only way is hope And patience


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

nocturnalman said:


> Could you please tell me more about sertraline ? I got it prescribed and I am seeing more and more people post on different platforms that sertraline, you could say, cured them in a few days.There is lot's of fearmongering about ssris, so I am not sure.Especially media going as far as saying that drugs like sertraline were a cause in mass shootings and other crimes.How did it make you feel after 4 days ? Did it cause emotional numbness ?


Search and read in Google, here we are talking about experiences, not studies


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Search and read in Google, here we are talking about experiences, not studies


In the first year of DP sertraline was able to help me but only temporarily
It was more able to control the panic than reduce the symptoms of DP


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

nocturnalman said:


> Could you please tell me more about sertraline ? I got it prescribed and I am seeing more and more people post on different platforms that sertraline, you could say, cured them in a few days.There is lot's of fearmongering about ssris, so I am not sure.Especially media going as far as saying that drugs like sertraline were a cause in mass shootings and other crimes.How did it make you feel after 4 days ? Did it cause emotional numbness ?


How long have you had DP?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> I say again, it is not mandatory and I don't know if you are taking lithium or not, but if you have been taking lithium for 2 years but it doesn't give a positive answer, then why do you continue? Why not try a new treatment? Why do you think you are a robot if you take a pill? Or are you going to get worse? Worse than dp or is your dp not yet severe enough to need a new pill or are you scared ? with all due respect


Wtf... I already gave you all the reasons why I said what I said, why do you have to not listen to them and make up new ones? I am not saying it will not work, nor do I think that, I am saying you should not tell people what to do like you are a/their doctor. That's still true whether this treatment can work for DPDR or not. It's irrelevant. Also guess why I took lithium for two years given everything I have said about getting a prescription, I got a prescription because my psychiatrist thought I had symptoms of a mood disorder, absolutely not related to DPDR. And why do you think I think I will be a robot if I take a pill?? Where did you get this from? Where did I say that? I already tried many anti-psychotics, anti-depressants, a benzo, lamotrigine, and naltrexone, I have nothing against the principles of getting meds, I even was the one who insisted with psychiatrists on trying different things. Is this puzzling to you? Why in the world then would I criticize you when you are offering a possibility of a treatment if I am not afraid of meds? mmmh, I really don't know.... Or could it be for the reason that I already wrote maybe ten times and that you don't seem to compute? Have you read any of my answers to your comments? And why do you think my DPDR was not bad enough?
You really don't get it, you really don't understand what I am telling you, do you? Should I write it again? I am saying you should not tell people what to do like you are their doctor. Erase all the rest from your mind, keep just this. Don't make up a secret agenda. That's all there is. That's all I'm blaming you for. But I already know the sentence I underlined will not compute for you. Just at the point where I am saying you are acting out of ego your mind will just go blank like a popping bubble of soap. Because you don't even see anything wrong with doing what you do, so I must be secretly blaming you for something else. 
That's the problem with controlling people. They can't see anything wrong with being controlling. And even if others act in a controlling way with them, they don't see what's wrong with the principle of being controlling. They will say controlling is ok, but the actual problem with other people's controlling is just that they are wrong. But the controlling person is right, obviously (which is what absolutely everybody on earth thinks, by definition, but controlling people think that for them it's necessarily true because they are special). Look at you, that's all you can do. Even in this post now you tell me what to do on totally unrelated matters and you can't mind your own business. You think I took lithium for too long, it's absolutely not related to anything we talked about but you already think you know something about it that you want to teach me. Like you have read two lines about me taking lithium and now you think you have something to teach me to fix me. And earlier you assumed I had it easy with DPDR contrary to you who had it for 11 years. But if I told you for how long I had it I already know what would happen. If I tell you less then 11 years you will tell me that then I don't have your experience and that's why I don't know, and if I tell you more than 11 years, instead of accepting that you were wrong you will just change topic as you just did and tell me that if I had it for this long it proves that I don't have the right mindset contrary to you, or I don't know what, and then I have to learn from you. For lithium, I just say it didn't work for my DPDR and you feel the need to prove me wrong on the fact that I took it for two years even though it has nothing to do with this conversation. That's what people like you do. And you don't see anything wrong with it, I know. Because there is nothing wrong with controlling people when you are right, and obviously you are, otherwise why would you feel like you are right? Controlling people like you don't think there is any problem with being controlling, they even think they are doing the world a favor by sharing their deep knowledge about the truth. And of course, why give arguments? Why giving people information and letting them make their own opinions? Why would people need to have opinions when they can directly have the truth from you?

Frankly this is too much for me too. I got some positive things from this forum, but there are far too many people like you coming here. I wouldn't be surprised if it had something to do with DPDR predispositions too because nowhere outside of DPDR communities have I seen such a number of geniuses playing coach. That's what DPDR'ed people do, trying to control their perceptions even in the minute details, controlling their minds, controlling every aspect of their thoughts that feel weird, controlling their disease, controlling their symptoms, and when they recover they think the universe just validated their genius controlling mind so why not go into people's lives and get the satisfaction of correcting them with your magic light of truth that you just acquired, because "other people's problems are always so easy! Ah such fools..._" You_ should get the right mindset, _you_ should believe in god, _you_ should not believe in god, _you_ should take meds, _you _should not take meds,_ you_ should quit pornography, _you_ should take this in the morning, _you_ should change your diet... Everybody has the truth for all the others, doubting and not knowing is just totally foreign, and even giving the reasons for one's beliefs is useless now. Because it's the truth, so why check anything.
So I should really stop these debates. But I will try to limit myself to sharing personal things really relevant to my DPDR and just block all the compulsive advice givers seeking an ego rush, if any. That's if I am not banned before. Because last time I went into this kind of argument I got a ban threat by a mod who was totally oblivious of the same things.


----------



## thebiglie (4 mo ago)

you are right, i should not have insulted you, sorry about that. 
can you share the instagram post then? or did they all come forward by sending you dm´s?


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> Wtf... I already gave you all the reasons why I said what I said, why do you have to not listen to them and make up new ones? I am not saying it will not work, nor do I think that, I am saying you should not tell people what to do like you are a/their doctor. That's still true whether this treatment can work for DPDR or not. It's irrelevant. Also guess why I took lithium for two years given everything I have said about getting a prescription, I got a prescription because my psychiatrist thought I had symptoms of a mood disorder, absolutely not related to DPDR. And why do you think I think I will be a robot if I take a pill?? Where did you get this from? Where did I say that? I already tried many anti-psychotics, anti-depressants, a benzo, lamotrigine, and naltrexone, I have nothing against the principles of getting meds, I even was the one who insisted with psychiatrists on trying different things. Is this puzzling to you? Why in the world then would I criticize you when you are offering a possibility of a treatment if I am not afraid of meds? mmmh, I really don't know.... Or could it be for the reason that I already wrote maybe ten times and that you don't seem to compute? Have you read any of my answers to your comments? And why do you think my DPDR was not bad enough?
> You really don't get it, you really don't understand what I am telling you, do you? Should I write it again? I am saying you should not tell people what to do like you are their doctor. Erase all the rest from your mind, keep just this. Don't make up a secret agenda. That's all there is. That's all I'm blaming you for. But I already know the sentence I underlined will not compute for you. Just at the point where I am saying you are acting out of ego your mind will just go blank like a popping bubble of soap. Because you don't even see anything wrong with doing what you do, so I must be secretly blaming you for something else.
> That's the problem with controlling people. They can't see anything wrong with being controlling. And even if others act in a controlling way with them, they don't see what's wrong with the principle of being controlling. They will say controlling is ok, but the actual problem with other people's controlling is just that they are wrong. But the controlling person is right, obviously (which is what absolutely everybody on earth thinks, by definition, but controlling people think that for them it's necessarily true because they are special). Look at you, that's all you can do. Even in this post now you tell me what to do on totally unrelated matters and you can't mind your own business. You think I took lithium for too long, it's absolutely not related to anything we talked about but you already think you know something about it that you want to teach me. Like you have read two lines about me taking lithium and now you think you have something to teach me to fix me. And earlier you assumed I had it easy with DPDR contrary to you who had it for 11 years. But if I told you for how long I had it I already know what would happen. If I tell you less then 11 years you will tell me that then I don't have your experience and that's why I don't know, and if I tell you more than 11 years, instead of accepting that you were wrong you will just change topic as you just did and tell me that if I had it for this long it proves that I don't have the right mindset contrary to you, or I don't know what, and then I have to learn from you. For lithium, I just say it didn't work for my DPDR and you feel the need to prove me wrong on the fact that I took it for two years even though it has nothing to do with this conversation. That's what people like you do. And you don't see anything wrong with it, I know. Because there is nothing wrong with controlling people when you are right, and obviously you are, otherwise why would you feel like you are right? Controlling people like you don't think there is any problem with being controlling, they even think they are doing the world a favor by sharing their deep knowledge about the truth. And of course, why give arguments? Why giving people information and letting them make their own opinions? Why would people need to have opinions when they can directly have the truth from you?
> 
> ...


hes using a google translator maybe he dont understand you properly


----------



## thebiglie (4 mo ago)

nocturnalman said:


> How are psychiatric drugs trials done ? They give them to people and based on their ANECDOTAL evidence they write down if it worked or not.If you enlist 100 people and these 100 all agree on saying that they felt worse, the trial wil be concluded as a failure.


psychiatric drugs trials are often immoral, corrupt and shady



nocturnalman said:


> I don't see the same hate everywhere else when drugs like cannabis, lsd, magic mushrooms are suggested.


i do



nocturnalman said:


> Lots of posts here are about other medications, and when a post is positive, the replies are also all positive and full of hope.What's all the hate on this guy ?


i cant speak for anyone else but my critique is because of lines such as "The reason is that you don't have the courage to find a cure by yourself . and you must wait for your doctor to decide"
he claims to have taken 25 different drugs. that is reckless behaviour and would almost definitely end in disaster for most. he got lucky, and good for him, im happy for him. but to tell others that they lack courage for not doing something so risky is ignorant imo.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

mehrdadrad said:


> I say again, it is not mandatory and I don't know if you are taking lithium or not, but if you have been taking lithium for 2 years but it doesn't give a positive answer, then why do you continue? Why not try a new treatment? Why do you think you are a robot if you take a pill? Or are you going to get worse? Worse than dp or is your dp not yet severe enough to need a new pill or are you scared ? with all due respect


no, sorry. no meds. thank you. ssris messed completely my brain


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Wtf... I already gave you all the reasons why I said what I said, why do you have to not listen to them and make up new ones? I am not saying it will not work, nor do I think that, I am saying you should not tell people what to do like you are a/their doctor. That's still true whether this treatment can work for DPDR or not. It's irrelevant. Also guess why I took lithium for two years given everything I have said about getting a prescription, I got a prescription because my psychiatrist thought I had symptoms of a mood disorder, absolutely not related to DPDR. And why do you think I think I will be a robot if I take a pill?? Where did you get this from? Where did I say that? I already tried many anti-psychotics, anti-depressants, a benzo, lamotrigine, and naltrexone, I have nothing against the principles of getting meds, I even was the one who insisted with psychiatrists on trying different things. Is this puzzling to you? Why in the world then would I criticize you when you are offering a possibility of a treatment if I am not afraid of meds? mmmh, I really don't know.... Or could it be for the reason that I already wrote maybe ten times and that you don't seem to compute? Have you read any of my answers to your comments? And why do you think my DPDR was not bad enough?
> You really don't get it, you really don't understand what I am telling you, do you? Should I write it again? I am saying you should not tell people what to do like you are their doctor. Erase all the rest from your mind, keep just this. Don't make up a secret agenda. That's all there is. That's all I'm blaming you for. But I already know the sentence I underlined will not compute for you. Just at the point where I am saying you are acting out of ego your mind will just go blank like a popping bubble of soap. Because you don't even see anything wrong with doing what you do, so I must be secretly blaming you for something else.
> That's the problem with controlling people. They can't see anything wrong with being controlling. And even if others act in a controlling way with them, they don't see what's wrong with the principle of being controlling. They will say controlling is ok, but the actual problem with other people's controlling is just that they are wrong. But the controlling person is right, obviously (which is what absolutely everybody on earth thinks, by definition, but controlling people think that for them it's necessarily true because they are special). Look at you, that's all you can do. Even in this post now you tell me what to do on totally unrelated matters and you can't mind your own business. You think I took lithium for too long, it's absolutely not related to anything we talked about but you already think you know something about it that you want to teach me. Like you have read two lines about me taking lithium and now you think you have something to teach me to fix me. And earlier you assumed I had it easy with DPDR contrary to you who had it for 11 years. But if I told you for how long I had it I already know what would happen. If I tell you less then 11 years you will tell me that then I don't have your experience and that's why I don't know, and if I tell you more than 11 years, instead of accepting that you were wrong you will just change topic as you just did and tell me that if I had it for this long it proves that I don't have the right mindset contrary to you, or I don't know what, and then I have to learn from you. For lithium, I just say it didn't work for my DPDR and you feel the need to prove me wrong on the fact that I took it for two years even though it has nothing to do with this conversation. That's what people like you do. And you don't see anything wrong with it, I know. Because there is nothing wrong with controlling people when you are right, and obviously you are, otherwise why would you feel like you are right? Controlling people like you don't think there is any problem with being controlling, they even think they are doing the world a favor by sharing their deep knowledge about the truth. And of course, why give arguments? Why giving people information and letting them make their own opinions? Why would people need to have opinions when they can directly have the truth from you?
> 
> ...


Did you write a comment or a letter? How often do you talk about faith in God? How do you know that your faith is higher than others or vice versa? I have suggested a recommendation, if anyone wants to take these two drugs for two weeks he take . If he feels better, he prays for me, if he feels bad leave the drug and does nothing threaten him, I don't invite drugs. I don't know why you are so nervous and hurt yourself, I want you to look a little wiser and easier


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Wtf... I already gave you all the reasons why I said what I said, why do you have to not listen to them and make up new ones? I am not saying it will not work, nor do I think that, I am saying you should not tell people what to do like you are a/their doctor. That's still true whether this treatment can work for DPDR or not. It's irrelevant. Also guess why I took lithium for two years given everything I have said about getting a prescription, I got a prescription because my psychiatrist thought I had symptoms of a mood disorder, absolutely not related to DPDR. And why do you think I think I will be a robot if I take a pill?? Where did you get this from? Where did I say that? I already tried many anti-psychotics, anti-depressants, a benzo, lamotrigine, and naltrexone, I have nothing against the principles of getting meds, I even was the one who insisted with psychiatrists on trying different things. Is this puzzling to you? Why in the world then would I criticize you when you are offering a possibility of a treatment if I am not afraid of meds? mmmh, I really don't know.... Or could it be for the reason that I already wrote maybe ten times and that you don't seem to compute? Have you read any of my answers to your comments? And why do you think my DPDR was not bad enough?
> You really don't get it, you really don't understand what I am telling you, do you? Should I write it again? I am saying you should not tell people what to do like you are their doctor. Erase all the rest from your mind, keep just this. Don't make up a secret agenda. That's all there is. That's all I'm blaming you for. But I already know the sentence I underlined will not compute for you. Just at the point where I am saying you are acting out of ego your mind will just go blank like a popping bubble of soap. Because you don't even see anything wrong with doing what you do, so I must be secretly blaming you for something else.
> That's the problem with controlling people. They can't see anything wrong with being controlling. And even if others act in a controlling way with them, they don't see what's wrong with the principle of being controlling. They will say controlling is ok, but the actual problem with other people's controlling is just that they are wrong. But the controlling person is right, obviously (which is what absolutely everybody on earth thinks, by definition, but controlling people think that for them it's necessarily true because they are special). Look at you, that's all you can do. Even in this post now you tell me what to do on totally unrelated matters and you can't mind your own business. You think I took lithium for too long, it's absolutely not related to anything we talked about but you already think you know something about it that you want to teach me. Like you have read two lines about me taking lithium and now you think you have something to teach me to fix me. And earlier you assumed I had it easy with DPDR contrary to you who had it for 11 years. But if I told you for how long I had it I already know what would happen. If I tell you less then 11 years you will tell me that then I don't have your experience and that's why I don't know, and if I tell you more than 11 years, instead of accepting that you were wrong you will just change topic as you just did and tell me that if I had it for this long it proves that I don't have the right mindset contrary to you, or I don't know what, and then I have to learn from you. For lithium, I just say it didn't work for my DPDR and you feel the need to prove me wrong on the fact that I took it for two years even though it has nothing to do with this conversation. That's what people like you do. And you don't see anything wrong with it, I know. Because there is nothing wrong with controlling people when you are right, and obviously you are, otherwise why would you feel like you are right? Controlling people like you don't think there is any problem with being controlling, they even think they are doing the world a favor by sharing their deep knowledge about the truth. And of course, why give arguments? Why giving people information and letting them make their own opinions? Why would people need to have opinions when they can directly have the truth from you?
> 
> ...


‏You tell me you take 1 gram of lithium daily, the dose of lithium is 300 mg, if you take 3 pills it can 900 and if you take 4 pills it cab 1200 , how can you add another 100 mg of precision For you who are so precise and skeptical? Are you sure you are taking lithium carbonate


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

thebiglie said:


> you are right, i should not have insulted you, sorry about that.
> can you share the instagram post then? or did they all come forward by sending you dm´s?


Is it important to you? You are saying I am lying and deceiving others with wrong advice. I decided to send photos of Instagram conversations and two people who recently sent messages on reddit, but I will not send them any more I have given the necessary advice, I do not need confirmation or proof.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

nocturnalman said:


> Could you please tell me more about sertraline ? I got it prescribed and I am seeing more and more people post on different platforms that sertraline, you could say, cured them in a few days.There is lot's of fearmongering about ssris, so I am not sure.Especially media going as far as saying that drugs like sertraline were a cause in mass shootings and other crimes.How did it make you feel after 4 days ? Did it cause emotional numbness ?


Sure. I was prescribed sertraline even though I suspected i had a mild mood disorder, and apparently it is well know it should not be prescribed to people who have a mood disorder because it can cause a manic episode. I had some very pleasant feelings 45 minutes after taking it that lasted a few hours. Then strong insomnia starting the first night and maybe something like hypervigilence. It increased gradually, and I felt weird and my dpdr started decreasing on the third day, and then I got a few auditory hallucinations. On the fourth day my dpdr was gone. I did feel some numbness, like impossibility to cry although I felt "good" sadness coming up, which was frustrating (I've heard the same from a couple other people on some forum). Also rapid decrease in libido and sexual numbness and impossibility to reach orgasm. So I took it only four times and had to stop because of the side effects, mainly the hallucinations and hypervigilence. And also a lot of nausea.
But this is really not typical from the several testimonies i have read. Also a friend took the same dosage (50 mg/day) and was absolutely fine and had zero side effects even after a month. So I think there is a lot of variability.
My psychiatrist told me that typically when people have side effects like nausea and insomnia it lasts for the first week or so (not sure about the duration) and then it gets better. But the hallucinations are really not typical but they told me it is probably a sign of a manic episode, which means I can't take SSRIs alone, without a mood regulator.
I also read about post SSRI sexual dysfunction, PSSD, which is permanent sexual problems even after the meds are discontinued. I read some scientific articles saying it is super rare but that it seems it does exist and is not understood. My then psychiatrist laughed about it but some people online said it happened to them. I decided to try it anyways because it's rare.
Overall my mood was better during the treatment, and very good when my dpdr was gone.


----------



## thebiglie (4 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Is it important to you? You are saying I am lying and deceiving others with wrong advice. I decided to send photos of Instagram conversations and two people who recently sent messages on reddit, but I will not send them any more I have given the necessary advice, I do not need confirmation or proof.


is it important to me? yes id like to see it because id like to know wether or not this is a drug i should consider. 
i have not said you are lying ever. i have not said you are deceiving others. 
you make a post claiming that a drug will help people. to back up your claim you then say you have 7 other anecdotes to support this claim. but then when people ask to see the proof, you respond with "I have given the necessary advice, I do not need confirmation or proof."
if you tell people you have evidence to support your claim, but then you wont show it, thats going to discredit you. there are tons of people suggesting potentially risky treatments all the time, in order to be taken seriously you need to present all the evidence you have.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

thebiglie said:


> is it important to me? yes id like to see it because id like to know wether or not this is a drug i should consider.
> i have not said you are lying ever. i have not said you are deceiving others.
> you make a post claiming that a drug will help people. to back up your claim you then say you have 7 other anecdotes to support this claim. but then when people ask to see the proof, you respond with "I have given the necessary advice, I do not need confirmation or proof."
> if you tell people you have evidence to support your claim, but then you wont show it, thats going to discredit you. there are tons of people suggesting potentially risky treatments all the time, in order to be taken seriously you need to present all the evidence you have.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> ‏You tell me you take 1 gram of lithium daily, the dose of lithium is 300 mg, if you take 3 pills it can 900 and if you take 4 pills it cab 1200 , how can you add another 100 mg of precision For you who are so precise and skeptical? Are you sure you are taking lithium carbonate


Omg... Thanks for confirming what I said about you never doubting yourself. You are a math genius apparently, but you are lacking the most basic ability to imagine there might be some things in the world that you don't know about. Also, to anticipate your next epiphany, "sécables", in french, means you can split them in two.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

thebiglie said:


> is it important to me? yes id like to see it because id like to know wether or not this is a drug i should consider.
> i have not said you are lying ever. i have not said you are deceiving others.
> you make a post claiming that a drug will help people. to back up your claim you then say you have 7 other anecdotes to support this claim. but then when people ask to see the proof, you respond with "I have given the necessary advice, I do not need confirmation or proof."
> if you tell people you have evidence to support your claim, but then you wont show it, thats going to discredit you. there are tons of people suggesting potentially risky treatments all the time, in order to be taken seriously you need to present all the evidence you have.


Ok I send some my chat or screenshot ,


Trith said:


> Omg... Thanks for confirming what I said about you never doubting yourself. You are a math genius apparently, but you are lacking the most basic ability to imagine there might be some things in the world that you don't know about. Also, to anticipate your next epiphany, "sécables", in french, means you can split them in two.
> 
> View attachment 4898


I understand that I will send some samples now


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Ok I send some my chat or screenshot ,
> I understand that I will send some samples now



View attachment 4899

View attachment 4900


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Ok I send some my chat or screenshot ,
> I understand that I will send some samples now


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> View attachment 4899
> 
> View attachment 4900


So it talks about 12 people, why did you say 6?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Ok I send some my chat or screenshot ,
> I understand that I will send some samples now


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> View attachment 4901


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Trith said:


> So it talks about 12 people, why did you say 6?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

he says that 6 more people have been added


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Do you mean he just sent you this message? The date on your screenshot says September 22.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

He is a medical student and I only met him 3 or 4 times. I am shocked that biperiden is now responding to 12 people. Believe me, this drug is not like other drugs. This medicine is different


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Do you mean he just sent you this message? The date on your screenshot says September 22.


Yes, I just messaged her WhatsApp this morning because I don't have the Insta message


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> Yes, I just messaged her WhatsApp this morning because I don't have the Insta message


The person who told me about 6 people was this person


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> Yes, I just messaged her WhatsApp this morning because I don't have the Insta message


Sorry I still don't get it. Did you exchange these messages with him just this morning?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Do you mean he just sent you this message? The date on your screenshot says September 22.


I had shared my experience on Instagram. He messaged me that this drug helped him. After 1 month, he messaged me again that he helped 6 other people. We talked 2 more times. I didn't know that a day would come(for proof), that's why I hadn't saved the message . I texted him today and he said this


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> I had shared my experience on Instagram. He messaged me that this drug helped him. After 1 month, he messaged me again that he helped 6 other people. We talked 2 more times. I didn't know that a day would come(for proof), that's why I hadn't saved the message . I texted him today and he said this


So why is the date September 22 on your screenshot? Today is October 12.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> I had shared my experience on Instagram. He messaged me that this drug helped him. After 1 month, he messaged me again that he helped 6 other people. We talked 2 more times. I didn't know that a day would come(for proof), that's why I hadn't saved the message . I texted him today and he said this


what is naltrexone ? its work for dp?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> So why is the date September 22 on your screenshot? Today is October 12.


yes its for today . here is morning dude . now 13 .20 . messege about 11 . i chat with her


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

So why is the date September 22 on your screenshot? Today is October 12.
[/QUOTE]

I deleted Instagram chat it's my habit my chats was month ago so I had to talk to him on whatsapp to screenshot


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> yes its for today . here is morning dude . now 13 .20 . messege about 11 . i chat with her


Why is the date on your screenshot September 22 if this screenshot was taken today?
اگر این اسکرین شات امروز گرفته شده است، چرا تاریخ روی اسکرین شات شما 22 سپتامبر است؟


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Why is the date on your screenshot September 22 if this screenshot was taken today?
> اگر این اسکرین شات امروز گرفته شده است، چرا تاریخ روی اسکرین شات شما 22 سپتامبر است؟


I understand, connecting issues i send again


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> I understand, connecting issues i send again


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> I understand, connecting issues i send again


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Why is the date on your screenshot September 22 if this screenshot was taken today?
> اگر این اسکرین شات امروز گرفته شده است، چرا تاریخ روی اسکرین شات شما 22 سپتامبر است؟


It was for a above message


Trith said:


> Why is the date on your screenshot September 22 if this screenshot was taken today?
> اگر این اسکرین شات امروز گرفته شده است، چرا تاریخ روی اسکرین شات شما 22 سپتامبر است؟


22 septamber It was for a above message


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

My only purpose here is to talk about biperiden. It is true that lithium is very important and vital for me, but some DP patients have the experience of lithium, but until now I have not seen anyone talking about biperiden and anticholinergics.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> It was for a above message
> 
> 22 septamber It was for a above message


Then I would be interested to know the name of that doctor if you don't mind asking him, so that I can follow his research. Any scientists doing research on DPDR is always interesting.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Then I would be interested to know the name of that doctor if you don't mind asking him, so that I can follow his research. Any scientists doing research on DPDR is always interesting.


As you read, he said that the doctors are writing the article, and I am eager to read it like you, and I will definitely ask the names of the doctors and the link to the article, I will do whatever help I can, wherever I am in the world. You don't know how happy I am because I can't believe that an article about Biperiden is being written for DP by two Iranian doctors. I must find these two doctors and tell them about my experience and become one of the cases.
I am in touch with you through this site and will share the latest news of these two doctors


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> As you read, he said that the doctors are writing the article, and I am eager to read it like you, and I will definitely ask the names of the doctors and the link to the article, I will do whatever help I can, wherever I am in the world. You don't know how happy I am because I can't believe that an article about Biperiden is being written for DP by two Iranian doctors. I must find these two doctors and tell them about my experience and become one of the cases.


The least that can be done is that there is a topic on the site asking if anyone has ever had the experience of using an anticholegeneric such as Biperiden , artane , Benztropine .


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Then I would be interested to know the name of that doctor if you don't mind asking him, so that I can follow his research. Any scientists doing research on DPDR is always interesting.


In the message he sent, he mentioned a drug called naltrexone, what is this drug? Does it have an effect on DP?


----------



## thebiglie (4 mo ago)

very interesting stuff, but what is going on in iran that is giving everyone dp lol? ive never met, in my entire life, a single person doctor or therapist or any person at all who knew what dpdr was. and this doctor has put 12 people on meds for it? thats crazy. is he like a dp specialist?


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

thebiglie said:


> very interesting stuff, but what is going on in iran that is giving everyone dp lol? ive never met, in my entire life, a single person doctor or therapist or any person at all who knew what dpdr was. and this doctor has put 12 people on meds for it? thats crazy. is he like a dp specialist?


Dpdr is actually not that rare.You would be surprised that people had this disorder for many years only to know it's name recently.Just tells you how incompetent most doctors and psychiatrists are, not to mention psychologists those are the worst.In the world of science most advancement and important discoveries and research are thanks to just a few who think outside of the box.


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

thebiglie said:


> very interesting stuff, but what is going on in iran that is giving everyone dp lol? ive never met, in my entire life, a single person doctor or therapist or any person at all who knew what dpdr was. and this doctor has put 12 people on meds for it? thats crazy. is he like a dp specialist?


The person who used my advice is a DP activist and not an ordinary person, he has a lot of followers and I think many of them followers have DP, he said he has 19 year have DP


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mehrdadrad said:


> As you read, he said that the doctors are writing the article, and I am eager to read it like you, and I will definitely ask the names of the doctors and the link to the article, I will do whatever help I can, wherever I am in the world. You don't know how happy I am because I can't believe that an article about Biperiden is being written for DP by two Iranian doctors. I must find these two doctors and tell them about my experience and become one of the cases.
> I am in touch with you through this site and will share the latest news of these two doctors


Conducting a study, writing the article, submitting it, leaving time for reviewers to read it and give their critical answer (usually a month), answering to reviewers and getting it accepted (or not, which means rewriting or even doing more experiments, and sending back to the reviewers and giving them more time again) can take several months or more than a year. So in the mean time I think it can be interesting to have the name of this doctor just so that we can check his previous works on DP if any. It also helps if we want to put an alert and get the information automatically when he publishes something new.
Also where I live I believe you can't even start the study unless you have submitted your project to a board that checks if the study is ethical or not. After all, they are doing experiments on human beings, and if you are going to give medicines to people that are not approved by the 'FDA' of your country for that specific disease, and then if you are going to advertise about it, this is useful too. This usually takes time too.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

I don't understand how they think sometimes at the FDA.For example amisulpride is not approved in the USA but almost everywhere in the world and many times they reject an already available drug in liquid form.What is the logic behind this ?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

nocturnalman said:


> I don't understand how they think sometimes at the FDA.For example amisulpride is not approved in the USA but almost everywhere in the world and many times they reject an already available drug in liquid form.What is the logic behind this ?


I didn't know that. Here is what I found:

_“I figured the newer medications would come out on top, but the results showed first-generation antipsychotics performed better,” he said. “And the driving force seemed to be a first-generation antipsychotic I had never heard of called sulpride.

Though sulpride was already a generic (and thus unlikely to be approved in the United States), there was a newer analog of sulpride called amisulpride that also showed strong efficacy in several European studies. Grattan was hopeful that this newer compound, which still had patent protection, would find its way to the United States.

In fact, the French company Sanofi, which manufactured amisulpride, submitted a new drug application to the FDA in 1998, but the company later withdrew this application. Though the official company statement did not provide details, LB Co-founder and CEO Zachary Prensky said he believes the impetus was financial. “The patent was expiring in a few years, and the leadership calculated the cost and time required to complete all the required trials would not be profitable,” he said."

" [...] And Marder noted that since the patent on amisulpride expired in 2008, it is unlikely to ever gain approval from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA); there is little financial incentive for companies to sponsor the necessary clinical testing for a generic medicine. "_ Beautiful...








Amisulpride: What’s Old Can Be New in the United States


Evidence points to amisulpride as perhaps the most effective antipsychotic when weighing all the benefits and risks, but this generic drug is not available in the United States.




psychnews.psychiatryonline.org





So this says it was too late to submit it, but it doesn't say why the US didn't do like other countries and get it approved on time.

But it is authorized as injected, for postoperative nausea:








SOLIAN – New Drug Approvals


Posts about SOLIAN written by DR ANTHONY MELVIN CRASTO Ph.D




newdrugapprovals.org


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Trith said:


> Conducting a study, writing the article, submitting it, leaving time for reviewers to read it and give their critical answer (usually a month), answering to reviewers and getting it accepted (or not, which means rewriting or even doing more experiments, and sending back to the reviewers and giving them more time again) can take several months or more than a year. So in the mean time I think it can be interesting to have the name of this doctor just so that we can check his previous works on DP if any. It also helps if we want to put an alert and get the information automatically when he publishes something new.
> Also where I live I believe you can't even start the study unless you have submitted your project to a board that checks if the study is ethical or not. After all, they are doing experiments on human beings, and if you are going to give medicines to people that are not approved by the 'FDA' of your country for that specific disease, and then if you are going to advertise about it, this is useful too. This usually takes time too.


I think he’s mean was web md I don’t know, I’m not professional likes you but I ask her what is dr name he said is dr masoud namjo , you can write Iranian doctor derealization maybe work they have some articles


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Any my top and favorite pills on dp is zolpidem , king on kings 😂


----------



## Amir23 (3 mo ago)

Salam mnk iraniam bavaram nmishe too iranm ksi ba in mskl hast


----------



## Amir23 (3 mo ago)

Lotfan javab bede


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Amir23 said:


> Lotfan javab bede


Salam dash Manam bavaram Nemishe inja hasti, telegram ya what’s app Dari ?


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Amir23 said:


> Lotfan javab bede


to iran ke kam nistim vali bi kasim dash hichki sar az dard ma dar nemiare


----------



## Amir23 (3 mo ago)

mehrdadrad said:


> to iran ke kam nistim vali bi kasim dash hichki sar az dard ma dar nemiare


Vay aval matneto khoondam bavaram nashod
Telegram dari?id to bezar


----------



## mehrdadrad (3 mo ago)

Amir23 said:


> Vay aval matneto khoondam bavaram nashod
> Telegram dari?id to bezar


@Mehrdad_Heydari_Rad
Bia dash


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

Anything new?


----------

